# Rebic e Tourè out per il derby.



## admin (4 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tourè deve ancora recuperare dalla botta alla caviglia. Salterà il derby. Ed anche Rebic va verso il forfait. Difficilmente recupererà per domenica.

*Ecco chi gioca QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-da-derby-ibra-kalulu-kjaer-e-tonali-con-kessie.109238/


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Novembre 2021)

E chi ci sperava?Durante la sosta vedrete che se ne usciranno con l'intervento da fare a Rebic oppure comunicheranno che è un infortunio serio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tourè deve ancora recuperare dalla botta alla caviglia. Salterà il derby. Ed anche Rebic va verso il forfait. Difficilmente recupererà per domenica.
> 
> *Ecco chi gioca QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-da-derby-ibra-kalulu-kjaer-e-tonali-con-kessie.109238/


ma quale botta alla caviglia??? è tornato con la roma poi ne ha presa un'altra?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tourè deve ancora recuperare dalla botta alla caviglia. Salterà il derby. Ed anche Rebic va verso il forfait. Difficilmente recupererà per domenica.
> 
> *Ecco chi gioca QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-da-derby-ibra-kalulu-kjaer-e-tonali-con-kessie.109238/


A questo punto direi che è chiaro che la caviglia non è distorta ma infiammata.
Ci hanno raccontato una palla.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi che è chiaro che la caviglia non è distorta ma infiammata.
> Ci hanno raccontato una palla.


Secondo me non torna neanche dopo la sosta rebic.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me non torna neanche dopo la sosta rebic.


Lo credo anche io.
Avrà qualcosa di serio.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me non torna neanche dopo la sosta rebic.


Vedrai che torna dopo la sosta,non essere pessimista,dopo la sosta di Natale intendo.


----------



## Zlatan87 (4 Novembre 2021)

Società, staff medico e comunicazione imbarazzanti... la presa in giro continua!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2021)

Sempre più convinto che in quel di milanello medico e giardiniere si sono cambiati la vita per prova e hanno scordato poi ognuno di riprendersi la sua.
Magari hanno fatto la stessa cosa anche cuoco e addetto alla comunicazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Novembre 2021)

Vorrei che qualcuno spiegasse perché la società ha questo modo di fare in merito alle comunicazioni sugli infortuni,davvero,chiedo parere perché francamente non so a cosa ricondurre quest'atteggiamento.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tourè deve ancora recuperare dalla botta alla caviglia. Salterà il derby. Ed anche Rebic va verso il forfait. Difficilmente recupererà per domenica.
> 
> *Ecco chi gioca QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-da-derby-ibra-kalulu-kjaer-e-tonali-con-kessie.109238/


che vuoi che sia? leao e saele sono sfiniti, ma anche domenica giocheranno 90 min..


----------



## Tobi (4 Novembre 2021)

Rebic sicuro si sarà strappato o lesionato qualche muscolo. Per Toure non mi dispiace meglio Kalulu con Calabria. Comunque staff medico davvero a livelli dilettantistici


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Novembre 2021)

Tourè ci sarà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei che qualcuno spiegasse perché la società ha questo modo di fare in merito alle comunicazioni sugli infortuni,davvero,chiedo parere perché francamente non so a cosa ricondurre quest'atteggiamento.


E il famoso stile Milan,raccontare balle anche ai propri tifosi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tourè deve ancora recuperare dalla botta alla caviglia. Salterà il derby. Ed anche Rebic va verso il forfait. Difficilmente recupererà per domenica.
> 
> *Ecco chi gioca QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-da-derby-ibra-kalulu-kjaer-e-tonali-con-kessie.109238/


Sono NAUSEATO dalle dichairazioni della società in merito agli infortuni. Vergognoso, vergognoso.
Rebic palesemente ha problemi seri, lo sanno dal day one, e non lo dicono ai tifosi.
Trasparenza ci vuole.
Io ESIGO, PRETENDO di sapere cos'hanno i giocatori della squadra che tifo.
Non si azzardino a uscirsene durante la sosta col fatto che deve operarsi, non si azzardino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono NAUSEATO dalle dichairazioni della società in merito agli infortuni. Vergognoso, vergognoso.
> Rebic palesemente ha problemi seri, lo sanno dal day one, e non lo dicono ai tifosi.
> Trasparenza ci vuole.
> Io ESIGO, PRETENDO di sapere cos'hanno i giocatori della squadra che tifo.
> Non si azzardino a uscirsene durante la sosta col fatto che deve operarsi, non si azzardino.


ma a te cosa cambia se sai cosa ha rebic? se dicono che rebic è sicuramente out per il derby a te non cambia niente pero a simone inzaghi gli fai un favore visto che il milan con rebic gioca in un modo, con giroud gioca in un altro modo e con ibra gioca in un altro ancora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma a te cosa cambia se sai cosa ha rebic? se dicono che rebic è sicuramente out per il derby a te non cambia niente pero a simone inzaghi gli fai un favore visto che il milan con rebic gioca in un modo, con giroud gioca in un altro modo e con ibra gioca in un altro ancora.


Siamo veramente arrivati al punto in cui giustifichiamo la totale mancanza di trasparenza nei confronti dei tifosi?
Tutte le squadre sono trasparenti con gli infortuni, si chiama rispetto nei confronti del tifoso.
A me cambia eccome sapere cosa ha rebic, lo esigo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma a te cosa cambia se sai cosa ha rebic? se dicono che rebic è sicuramente out per il derby a te non cambia niente pero a simone inzaghi gli fai un favore visto che il milan con rebic gioca in un modo, con giroud gioca in un altro modo e con ibra gioca in un altro ancora.


Praticamente anche noi tifosi partecipiamo attivamente alla pretattica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo veramente arrivati al punto in cui giustifichiamo la totale mancanza di trasparenza nei confronti dei tifosi?
> Tutte le squadre sono trasparenti con gli infortuni, si chiama rispetto nei confronti del tifoso.
> A me cambia eccome sapere cosa ha rebic, lo esigo.


tutte le squadre sono trasparenti? ma basta giocare al fantacalcio per vedere come si brancola nel buio per quanto riguarda gli infortuni e le tempistiche dei recuperi


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi che è chiaro che la caviglia non è distorta ma infiammata.
> Ci hanno raccontato una palla.


ci scommetti che si deve operare?
dopo 2-3 settimane perse ovviamente.


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2021)

Touré doveva giocare 2 o 3 partite su tutta la stagione e ora che manca Theo non e nemmeno disponibile...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma a te cosa cambia se sai cosa ha rebic? se dicono che rebic è sicuramente out per il derby a te non cambia niente pero a simone inzaghi gli fai un favore visto che il milan con rebic gioca in un modo, con giroud gioca in un altro modo e con ibra gioca in un altro ancora.


ma se tua moglie/figlia è all'ospedale che sta male a te cosa cambia sapere cos'ha?
è lo stesso discorso.
non serve a niente ma è una questione di rispetto. noi paghiamo non dimentichiamolo.
il punto tattico può valere per rebic, ma non per tutti gli altri. tipo maignan.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre sono trasparenti? ma basta giocare al fantacalcio per vedere come si brancola nel buio per quanto riguarda gli infortuni e le tempistiche dei recuperi


Chi critica questi aspetti mi sa che non ha mai fatto sport in vita sua.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2021)

Ma ragazzi ma che tattica e tattica.

Tanto Rebic mica partirebbe titolare anche stesse perfettamente bene, dopo 1 mese senza allenamenti.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma a te cosa cambia se sai cosa ha rebic? se dicono che rebic è sicuramente out per il derby a te non cambia niente pero a simone inzaghi gli fai un favore visto che il milan con rebic gioca in un modo, con giroud gioca in un altro modo e con ibra gioca in un altro ancora.


Ma cosa significa? Ante a questo punto è impensabile giochi domenica, impensabile!!!


----------



## JoKeR (4 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chi critica questi aspetti mi sa che non ha mai fatto sport in vita sua.


Non sono d'accordo. Questa su Rebic e Maignan mica è pretattica!!! E' mancanza di competenza e trasparenza... comunque andiamo avanti...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se tua moglie/figlia è all'ospedale che sta male a te cosa cambia sapere cos'ha?
> è lo stesso discorso.
> non serve a niente ma è una questione di rispetto. noi paghiamo non dimentichiamolo.
> il punto tattico può valere per rebic, ma non per tutti gli altri. tipo maignan.


ma cosa stai dicendo? paragone che non c'entra assolutamente niente cosa c'entra la figlia o la moglie con rebic, suvvia facciamo i seri e non intortiamo la cosa per avere sempre ragione.
Se rebic è irrecuperabile e l'hanno sopresso e seppellito a milanello a te tifoso cosa cambia saperlo prima del derby o dopo il derby con la sosta?
a te non cambia assulutamente nulla perche cmq rebic non giochera ma a simone inzaghi sapere se deve preparare la partita con o senza rebic cambia eccome e non capisco perche si debba fare un favore all'avversario, in nome della trasparenza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa? Ante a questo punto è impensabile giochi domenica, impensabile!!!


appunto, tu tifoso parti gia che non gioca e ti metti l'anima in pace, pero simone inzaghi no perche deve preparare tatticamente la partita sia con rebic che si muove sia con giru palo della luce


----------



## JoKeR (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto, tu tifoso parti gia che non gioca e ti metti l'anima in pace, pero simone inzaghi no perche deve preparare tatticamente la partita sia con rebic che si muove sia con giru palo della luce


In questo caso credo che non c'entri nulla.
Altre volte sì.
Rebic, qualora giocasse, avrebbe l'autonomia di 15 minuti e la mobilità, più o meno, di Giroud 

Martedì prossimo sapremo cosa ha Rebic.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Questa su Rebic e Maignan mica è pretattica!!! E' mancanza di competenza e trasparenza... comunque andiamo avanti...


Che c'entra la pretattica?
Il discorso è che gli infortuni nella vita reale mica sono come quelli di Fifa, mica qualcuno ti dice "3 settimane di recupero".

Nella vita vera ogni caso è a se e dipende da mille fattori, personali e unici.

Lo stesso tipo di infortunio puo avere andamenti molto diversi. Per questo le informazioni sono sempre vaghe, perchè cosi funziona il recupero.

Ma basta aver fatto sport nella vita e aver sofferto di infortuni per capire. Certo che se uno al massimo ha giocato alla play il discorso sembra strano 

Riguardo alla competenza il discorso poi si fa ridicolo e paradossale. I giocatori si rivolgono a luminari che se ci andiamo noi comuni mortali costano 5 mila euro solo per vederti e dirti buongiorno!!!

Dai ragazzi siamo seri. Parliamo della terra piatta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi ma che tattica e tattica.
> 
> Tanto Rebic mica partirebbe titolare anche stesse perfettamente bene, dopo 1 mese senza allenamenti.


Ma non lo sai che è molto più facile difendere anche questa ennesima porcata societaria anziché dire la verità,ovvero che è infortunato e starà fuori per tot tempo ? 

Molto meglio farci passare da colioni,tornerà a disposizione tra 2 giorni,poi tra 3 giorni,poi tra 1 settimana,poi il rientro sarà valutato giorno per giorno....e intanto è fermo da 20 giorni per una "presunta" distorsione.
Altro ceh pre-tattica per Inzaghi,ma ve la date una sveglia ? 
Anche se fosse disponibile per il derby non potrebbe giocare per più di 20 minuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo? paragone che non c'entra assolutamente niente cosa c'entra la figlia o la moglie con rebic, suvvia facciamo i seri e non intortiamo la cosa per avere sempre ragione.
> Se rebic è irrecuperabile e l'hanno sopresso e seppellito a milanello a te tifoso cosa cambia saperlo prima del derby o dopo il derby con la sosta?
> a te non cambia assulutamente nulla perche cmq rebic non giochera ma a simone inzaghi sapere se deve preparare la partita con o senza rebic cambia eccome e non capisco perche si debba fare un favore all'avversario, in nome della trasparenza


come vuoi. per me sei solo prevenuto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In questo caso credo che non c'entri nulla.
> Altre volte sì.
> Rebic, qualora giocasse, avrebbe l'autonomia di 15 minuti e la mobilità, più o meno, di Giroud
> 
> Martedì prossimo sapremo cosa ha Rebic.


ma pure se giocasse 15 minuti è un grattacapo per inzaghi perche cmq deve preparare tatticamente per quella evenienza, se inzaghi sa con certezza che rebic non ci sara gli fai un favore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come vuoi. per me sei solo prevenuto.


ma prevenuto di cosa? è logica, tu quando andavi a scuola, era piu facile prepararti all'interrogazione se sapevi gia in anticipo le domande che ti sarebbero state fatte o se dovevi prepararti su tutto il programma? inzaghi gioco forza dovra preparare la partita pure per l'eventualità remota che giochi una punta mobile come rebic.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma non lo sai che è molto più facile difendere anche questa ennesima porcata societaria anziché dire la verità,ovvero che è infortunato e starà fuori per tot tempo ?
> 
> Molto meglio farci passare da colioni,tornerà a disposizione tra 2 giorni,poi tra 3 giorni,poi tra 1 settimana,poi il rientro sarà valutato giorno per giorno....e intanto è fermo da 20 giorni per una "presunta" distorsione.
> Altro ceh pre-tattica per Inzaghi,ma ve la date una sveglia ?
> Anche se fosse disponibile per il derby non potrebbe giocare per più di 20 minuti


Non fosse che Rebic si sta allenando in questi giorni, mica è all'obitorio.

Segno che sta cercando di recuperare, probabilmente non ha ancora assorbito l'infortunio e recuperato al 100% la mobilità della caviglia, per cui ogni giorno prova a capire come sta per poter rientrare in gruppo.
Se sente dolore o meno, se si muove al meglio o no...

In una situazione simile si vive alla giornata.

Io me la sono rotta una caviglia quando giocavo per cui so bene di cosa parlo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma non lo sai che è molto più facile difendere anche questa ennesima porcata societaria anziché dire la verità,ovvero che è infortunato e starà fuori per tot tempo ?
> 
> Molto meglio farci passare da colioni,tornerà a disposizione tra 2 giorni,poi tra 3 giorni,poi tra 1 settimana,poi il rientro sarà valutato giorno per giorno....e intanto è fermo da 20 giorni per una "presunta" distorsione.
> Altro ceh pre-tattica per Inzaghi,ma ve la date una sveglia ?
> Anche se fosse disponibile per il derby non potrebbe giocare per più di 20 minuti


chiedi ad inzaghi se è felice o meno di sapere con certezza che al derby non ci sara theo


----------

